Ask HN: How could doctors utilize technology more effectively? - husarcik
======
edimaudo
Hmm! Most likely in diagnosing patients. Something that can take a look at the
patient visually but also based on symptoms. Another option might be better
environmental monitoring. Early warning systems that would check for higher
levels of pollutants in the environment. This could help in managing patient
flow + inform doctors of currently available medication and life style
alternatives.

